# Sunday dyno results.....



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Went to ap tuning yesterday and got dynod. Good guys over there, they took a lot of time on there day off to get the tune perfect, thanks to Jeff too :beer: 
Thought I would share for a reference point. 

203whp and 176 wtq (corrected) 
Mods 
United Motorsports sri tune 
C2 sri 
Obx long tube header (euro jet copy) 
Custom 2.5" exhaust w/ high flow cat 
Aluminum flywheel 
Underdrive crank pulley 
Neuspeed short ram intake 
Didn't get a chart printed, but I'm sure Tom at ap tuning could post one if nessecary 
Pics for clicks


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Definitly wanna see a chart. Id like to see at what rpm it makes that power. 

Ive been considering doing a similar setup but with Evolution tuning headers and stock exhaust w/res delete, id like it to be reasonably quiet if even possible


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesomeee!!! 

i'm happy to know now that even with the disliked (or hated) EJ designed haters, you can still brake the 200 whp barrier.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not bad! chart?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Sent Tom a pm, hopefully have one posted soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ill try to get a graph to post here later today. I recently switched to a Mac and win pep doesn't work on it  


Also just to confirm highest was 203hp/176tq I do not have a graph of that as my pickup cable (for tach signal) was flaking out. 


I do have the final run with the UM tune for a non-UM manifold and if I remember correctly that was 201hp/171tq 


It is important to note that the software for the non-UM manifold is specific to said SRI. By Oliver letting us use his car we were able fix the huge dead spot in the midrange that was so prevalent in the SRI software he was running from another company.(he also had a ton of faults that are now gone). I hope that all makes sense. If you have any questions feel free to ask. 


*As of 1/30/12 we can now offer UM SRI software specific to a non-UM manifold!*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

he didn't have sri software before. 

but good number:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Bet you'd see a few more ponies on c2's software... Good number tho, now upgrade to e85 flash


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> he didn't have sri software before.


 you are implying somone is a liar with this comment.. RedRum or [email protected]

or you/somone sold RedRum sri software and he didn't get it?

I am speechless.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

good numbers:thumbup: 
Redrum, what pump gas are you using? 91 or 93 octane?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Bet you'd see a few more ponies on c2's software... Good number tho, now upgrade to e85 flash


 lol 

He did have like 2 more hp max BUT also lost about 10-20(hp&tq) through the midrange


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking, what faults were coming up on his car? About a month after I got my car flashed with the SRI software, Ive getting a random CEL for some reason. Ive had it scanned before but dont remember what exact codes were coming up and dont have access to a code reader. If you remember when I brought my car to the dynoday a few months back, this was aparent with my pretty large loss of torque (about 35ftlbs since last dyno). Id really like to get rid of whatever problem this is for good. Did Jeff tweak the SRI tune differently or update the software to get rid of some of his codes? If so, Id like you guys to do the same for me. I need my car running tip top again.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> he didn't have sri software before.
> 
> but good number:thumbup:


 Actually when I went to Tom I had C2's THIRD attempt at a sri tune on my car. Not trying to bash C2 but they couldn't get the tune close to right, had countless fault codes and car didn't run anywhere near right. Not to mention it was eating gas at an alarming rate.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

eatrach said:


> good numbers:thumbup:
> Redrum, what pump gas are you using? 91 or 93 octane?


 Thanks 

Wawa 92oct lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tay272 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what faults were coming up on his car? About a month after I got my car flashed with the SRI software, Ive getting a random CEL for some reason. Ive had it scanned before but dont remember what exact codes were coming up and dont have access to a code reader. If you remember when I brought my car to the dynoday a few months back, this was aparent with my pretty large loss of torque (about 35ftlbs since last dyno). Id really like to get rid of whatever problem this is for good. Did Jeff tweak the SRI tune differently or update the software to get rid of some of his codes? If so, Id like you guys to do the same for me. I need my car running tip top again.


 

The low torque I don't believe was your car as Olivers did the same exact thing(rpm scale was way off too) it was a bad connector on the tach pickup, it wouldn't read the correct rpm which it turn gives a low torque reading. No idea why it only happened on 2 - 2.5's but after changing it, its been fine. 

The tune was tweaked but that was due to a completely different manifold. If you can get me the codes I can see if there is an update or try to decipher what is going on with yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Great results from UM! :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> Actually when I went to Tom I had C2's THIRD attempt at a sri tune on my car. Not trying to bash C2 but they couldn't get the tune close to right, had countless fault codes and car didn't run anywhere near right. Not to mention it was eating gas at an alarming rate.


 good to know...!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> Actually when I went to Tom I had C2's THIRD attempt at a sri tune on my car. Not trying to bash C2 but they couldn't get the tune close to right, had countless fault codes and car didn't run anywhere near right. Not to mention it was eating gas at an alarming rate.


 Interesting...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Interesting...


 Yes it is I want to hear what C2 has to say about this.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

On the obx header did u have to weld in a o2 bung?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I run a similar setup with the following exceptions: ceramic coated EJ header, ceramic coated EJ hi-flow cat, TT dual borla exhaust, stock valve cover, downdraft tube instead of a catch can, stock pulley, and a steel flywheel mated to a GTI 6-speed. I have yet to dyno it (working out a time with Josh and Chris at the moment). 

Under normal driving, not really much has changed aside from a better throttle response. Mileage is exactly the same for me with my current setup and tune. 

When I rev it to 7500, it throws misfire codes most of the time though I don't at all hear or feel a misfire, nor do two acquaintances of mine who I definitely trust to be able to diagnose and feel and hear misfires. Ryan at C2 chalks this up to "newer ecus are real sensitive to vibrations of the engine which might be causing a false error code" which I interpreted as the car being a prima donna about revving so high. 

Dunno if this at all helps.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> On the obx header did u have to weld in a o2 bung?


 Had to make a whole mid pipe. Here's the link to the thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5475301-Little-catch-can-fun-in-the-garage....


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The low torque I don't believe was your car as Olivers did the same exact thing(rpm scale was way off too) it was a bad connector on the tach pickup, it wouldn't read the correct rpm which it turn gives a low torque reading. No idea why it only happened on 2 - 2.5's but after changing it, its been fine.
> 
> The tune was tweaked but that was due to a completely different manifold. If you can get me the codes I can see if there is an update or try to decipher what is going on with yours.


 Well thats good to know, I think my performance is alittle off tho compared to my last dyno. Im also noticing not as good gas milage as RedRum said but it seems to flucuate. Could just be my rear 02 sensor since Ive never checked it since I installed my testpipe. I hope thats all it is.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tay272 said:


> Well thats good to know, I think my performance is alittle off tho compared to my last dyno. Im also noticing not as good gas milage as RedRum said but it seems to flucuate. Could just be my rear 02 sensor since Ive never checked it since I installed my testpipe. I hope thats all it is.


 My crappy gas mileage was only while I had the other tune. I've gotten some of my best mpg on the um tune:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

RedRumGTI said:


> Had to make a whole mid pipe. Here's the link to the thread
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5475301-Little-catch-can-fun-in-the-garage....


 :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

RedRumGTI said:


> My crappy gas mileage was only while I had the other tune. I've gotten some of my best mpg on the um tune:thumbup:


 Yeah I did before but now not so much. I dont think the tune is the problem tho, something else is going on with my car. Just gotta find out what.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Yeah I did before but now not so much. I dont think the tune is the problem tho, something else is going on with my car. Just gotta find out what.


 Vag com?

sent from tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Jefnes3 said:


> you are implying somone is a liar with this comment.. RedRum or [email protected]
> 
> or you/somone sold RedRum sri software and he didn't get it?
> 
> ...


 come on jeff.. YOU know me better then this. 

*edit* _because conversation taken off line and not productive to this thread._


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yet again...i will say.... *NICE NUMBERS*. i'm glad the 2 companis parts are well done and work well together. helps sell more to the public..


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Bahaha:thumbup: 

Now if someone would come out with some cams.......


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

RedRumGTI said:


> Now if someone would come out with some cams.......


 I would be happy with just a graph.


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Oliver did you have all the same mods when you dyno'd the HEP SRI I got from you? When I was there I managed 183whp with that SRI, 550cc injectors, Evom intake and USP TP. The car pulled to 8k but power dropped off after about 7.5. I now have a crank pulley and catback installed, plus lots of other tune-up parts, ie coils, plugs, fuel filter, etc. Really interested to see if I get close to your numbers without the header.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

How come you got bigger injectors? Dont you need a custom to tune for those to work right? I was thinking of doing the same eventually if theres any gains in doing so. Just curious.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Congratulations Oliver, GOOD looking numbers and I bet that car is a real screamer. I like the Full Polished look of the C2 QuickFlow. 

We were at a disadvantage to not having the car in our possession when trying to get this tune taken care of, no matter how many times we shipped that thing back and forth huh :banghead: 
So in the end, the best support we could offer was a full refund, and as you requested, returning the ECU to a stock flash. 

We are glad that you were able to get the project taken care of in the end.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Oliver did you have all the same mods when you dyno'd the HEP SRI I got from you? When I was there I managed 183whp with that SRI, 550cc injectors, Evom intake and USP TP. The car pulled to 8k but power dropped off after about 7.5. I now have a crank pulley and catback installed, plus lots of other tune-up parts, ie coils, plugs, fuel filter, etc. Really interested to see if I get close to your numbers without the header.


 Actualy never had the car dynod with the HEP sri, Id be really suprised if the headers make that big of a power diference. Some how I feel like you should be making more power than 183. I think Tay's car put down more with everything stock except for manifold and software. Although every car and every dyno is going to be different.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

C2Motorsports said:


> Congratulations Oliver, GOOD looking numbers and I bet that car is a real screamer. I like the Full Polished look of the C2 QuickFlow.
> 
> We were at a disadvantage to not having the car in our possession when trying to get this tune taken care of, no matter how many times we shipped that thing back and forth huh :banghead:
> So in the end, the best support we could offer was a full refund, and as you requested, returning the ECU to a stock flash.
> ...


 Thanks :thumbup: 

But just for the record, the ecu was never flashed back to stock. The 3rd attempt, which was on my actually ecu, was NEVER flashed back to stock, and never taken to NLS for a forth attempt. :beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

C2Motorsports said:


> So in the end, the best support we could offer was a full refund, and as you requested, returning the ECU to a stock flash.
> 
> We are glad that you were able to get the project taken care of in the end.


 :thumbup: good show of sportsmanship and customer satisfaction.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah my dyno was 194whp and that was just the SRI with a filter bolted onto it, software, and a USP testpipe. Everything else was still stock then.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it's really great to see a few differnt products from multiple companies nearing or breaking the 200whp mark for the 2.5L! i wish the market would be a hair better and more testing and time could be put into this motor faster...i'm pretty sure the horsepower numbers will grow as time goes on! :heart:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it's really great to see a few differnt products from multiple companies nearing or breaking the 200whp mark for the 2.5L! i wish the market would be a hair better and more testing and time could be put into this motor faster...i'm pretty sure the horsepower numbers will grow as time goes on! :heart:


 Hopefully!!!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

now go get some 1/4 mile times! :wave:


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

essentially that is what I was running, only I had the E85 tune at first with the 550's. Decided to go with the gas tune, left the 550's in. Don't know if for some reason that could be the issue. My AF curves were great, everything was just lower. We were all kinda stumped by it. So I was basically 10whp short of where I should have been, I don't remember what my TQ was, but I'm pretty sure that was lower as well. I just have the worst luck.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> essentially that is what I was running, only I had the E85 tune at first with the 550's. Decided to go with the gas tune, left the 550's in. Don't know if for some reason that could be the issue. My AF curves were great, everything was just lower. We were all kinda stumped by it. So I was basically 10whp short of where I should have been, I don't remember what my TQ was, but I'm pretty sure that was lower as well. I just have the worst luck.


 I thought the e85 tune was supposed to automaticaly sense which octane you were running and change maps? Maybe try stock size injectors and a normal sri tune and re dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry for the delay but here is the dyno chart, finally got Winpep working on a separate computer


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Torque curve is not a curve, pretty impressive. Thanks for the post!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks good! Still hate the 2.5 mid range cam change dip they all have. Ugh! Oh well. Tis the engine


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> he didn't have sri software before.
> 
> but good number:thumbup:



Actually he did, I purchased his HEP manifold and it's the one currently on my car.




RedRumGTI said:


> I thought the e85 tune was supposed to automaticaly sense which octane you were running and change maps? Maybe try stock size injectors and a normal sri tune and re dyno.


It's the regular sri tune now, I thought about swapping out the injectors but was told it wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Doc TwoPointFive said:


> Actually he did, I purchased his HEP manifold and it's the one currently on my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but I don't think the normal sri tune is meant for bigger injectors, I try putting the stock ones back in.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oliver, Im guessin that your dyno up above right? If so, thats impressive. I really need to get myself a header soon, unfortunately most of my tax return will going towards my house since we still arent living in it yet. Next year tho hopefully.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tay272 said:


> Oliver, Im guessin that your dyno up above right? If so, thats impressive. I really need to get myself a header soon, unfortunately most of my tax return will going towards my house since we still arent living in it yet. Next year tho hopefully.


Yeah that's mine, thanks man. I know your pain, that's where 90% of my money goes lol


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha yeah pretty soon it will be for me as well. Trying to get as much into my car while I can .


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm trying to join the +200 whp...! 

so it looks like i just might finally buy the intake mani... just waiting on one phone call...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i'm trying to join the +200 whp...!
> 
> so it looks like i just might finally buy the intake mani... just waiting on one phone call...


:beer: nice, your jetta will be beast


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> :beer: nice, your jetta will be beast


i have been waiting with money in pocket for a LONG time... i have waited enough... time to buy 

i'm just waiting for a couple of phone calls, and then Dynos and more will be posted


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i have been waiting with money in pocket for a LONG time... i have waited enough... time to buy
> 
> i'm just waiting for a couple of phone calls, and then Dynos and more will be posted


what were you gonna do for software as unitronic doesnt do sri software?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> i'm trying to join the +200 whp...!
> 
> so it looks like i just might finally buy the intake mani... just waiting on one phone call...


What intake mani are you thinking of getting?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

um... cant say yet..

like i said, it all depends on a couple of calls i'm waiting to get! 

so, mani soon.. and LSD installed soon as well... this looks like its going to be a fun time!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> um... cant say yet..
> 
> like i said, it all depends on a couple of calls i'm waiting to get!
> 
> so, mani soon.. and LSD installed soon as well... this looks like its going to be a fun time!


Well if you need software we have it readily available.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Looks good! Still hate the 2.5 mid range cam change dip they all have. Ugh! Oh well. Tis the engine


I think we sorted the midrange dip pretty well given the limited time.

Here is a comparison chart: Same car, same dyno session. (RedRum GTi 2006 2.5L )


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it does looks solved.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> um... cant say yet..
> 
> like i said, it all depends on a couple of calls i'm waiting to get!
> 
> so, mani soon.. and LSD installed soon as well... this looks like its going to be a fun time!


did you get those phone calls yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> did you get those phone calls yet?


still waiting on the call back. 
super excited about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think we sorted the midrange dip pretty well given the limited time.
> 
> Here is a comparison chart: Same car, same dyno session. (RedRum GTi 2006 2.5L )


Looks more like a mid range hump! :laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks delicious, cant wait for mine to look like that.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That's so awesome. I would love the Sri but I can't afford to buy one and get a new tune. I need to wait for Unitronic to come up with something. I love what UM is doing with this software and the mani! Props to you guys for such solid work.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just wanted to bump this, because it looks like we have the same mods, but different manis and trannys.

i too will use UM for SW, and will post the dyno, to "compare" manis


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> just wanted to bump this, because it looks like we have the same mods, but different manis and trannys.
> 
> i too will use UM for SW, and will post the dyno, to "compare" manis



Manis and trannys sounds dirty 
:thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think we sorted the midrange dip pretty well given the limited time.
> 
> Here is a comparison chart: Same car, same dyno session. (RedRum GTi 2006 2.5L )


correct me if im wrong here, the pre-fix dyno was with C2 software?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> correct me if im wrong here, the pre-fix dyno was with C2 software?


Yup


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

RedRumGTI said:


> Yup


C2 SRI software? Im gonna have to talk to C2 then becuase i'm lacking 20hp and almost 30ftlbs of torque in the midrange!!!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Why only revving to 6k? Car appears to still be making power.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Vash350z said:


> Why only revving to 6k? Car appears to still be making power.


Only showing that part of the graph to show how Jeff fixed the mid range dip


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The low torque I don't believe was your car as Olivers did the same exact thing(rpm scale was way off too) it was a bad connector on the tach pickup, it wouldn't read the correct rpm which it turn gives a low torque reading. No idea why it only happened on 2 - 2.5's but after changing it, its been fine.
> 
> The tune was tweaked but that was due to a completely different manifold. If you can get me the codes I can see if there is an update or try to decipher what is going on with yours.


just a question, where are you supposed to pick the RPM signal from?

in my dyno we used the 2nd coil's brown wire... would that be right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> just a question, where are you supposed to pick the RPM signal from?
> 
> in my dyno we used the 2nd coil's brown wire... would that be right?


yea that should usually work fine


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.. thanks for the promt response!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> wow.. thanks for the promt response!


no problem, i always have my phone like glued to my hand so i get notifications pretty much asap lol


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> C2 SRI software? Im gonna have to talk to C2 then becuase i'm lacking 20hp and almost 30ftlbs of torque in the midrange!!!


X2 I'm rather curious about this


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the only way to know and see how the car is doing is to take it to a dyno.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

and post the sheet and numbers


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> the only way to know and see how the car is doing is to take it to a dyno.


I'm getting my exhaust re-done tomorrow so once all that is sorted out I will have it dyno'd when my summer tires go back on


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

are you ferrara??? i have a hard time putting faces to cars! lol


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> are you ferrara??? i have a hard time putting faces to cars! lol


Me? lol I'm Alex. Pic of my car for reference


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

k...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Me? lol I'm Alex. Pic of my car for reference


I don't mean to thread jack but how does that lip look from the side without any skirts? Does it hang a lot lower than the rockers?


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

spdfrek said:


> I don't mean to thread jack but how does that lip look from the side without any skirts? Does it hang a lot lower than the rockers?


It's noticeable but it's not bad. Not enough to make me want to invest in rockers at the moment


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> the only way to know and see how the car is doing is to take it to a dyno.


i think its pretty obvious that there's a huge lack of power in the mid-range just from driving the car.... then seeing a C2/C2 dyno that looks how my car feels, I'm pretty sure there's a mid-range dip in my tq/hp curves. Seeing that UM somehow fixed the mid-range "dip", I would assume that C2 would most likely come up with a solution of there own in the upcoming months. 

Either way, I will have a dyno as soon as I get some time off from school, graduation, interviews, and most likely relocating... hopefully by the end of May at the latest. Then I will know exactly what I'm dealing with. I'm not too concerned tho because the car is a blast to drive compared to before


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in my dyno, there was no tq curve... lol.. its a LINE.

from 2000 to 6000 rpms it stays constant, with peaks and valleys of 4 ft-lbs of Wtq.

which means, MUCH fun while driving


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

We all wanna see!!! Post it please :laugh:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tay272 said:


> We all wanna see!!! Post it please :laugh:


X2!!


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> are you ferrara??? i have a hard time putting faces to cars! lol


that would be me


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> that would be me


yup. 

when are you installing them heads? 

c2 making you a more specific file?

what ever happened to your dyno??

sorry for the 1000 questions.. lol


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

We installed them yesterday with a full exhaust C2/42DD. C2 has my dyno sheets and we will be dyno again once C2 has dyno installed. I can feel more top end the car feels smoother but at the moment my butt dyno is confused it has been wet here and cant really run the car like I would like. The car does sound amazing with 3" exhaust


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> We installed them yesterday with a full exhaust C2/42DD. C2 has my dyno sheets and we will be dyno again once C2 has dyno installed. I can feel more top end the car feels smoother but at the moment my butt dyno is confused it has been wet here and cant really run the car like I would like. The car does sound amazing with 3" exhaust


n/a 2.5 with 3" exhaust? I'd like to hear that. vids please


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

pennsydubbin said:


> n/a 2.5 with 3" exhaust? I'd like to hear that. vids please


Id like to hear that too!!!


----------

